# Gardasil - Have a questions



## garmab06 (Apr 23, 2008)

Have a questions 
how are you billing for gardasil in the OB/GYN office - need help
thanks.

Ivonne G.


----------



## Beany011178 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am billing 90471 and 90649 with dx of v04.89.


----------



## bhaskins1 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm in a pediatrics office but we also code 90471 V05.9 for administration and 90649 V04.89 for the vaccine.  It should be the same for either office.  If there is an E/M involved we code it too... It usually works out for us that they get the 1st shot as part of a well check then return to the office for the 2nd and 3rd shot.  They don't typicly see the doctor for the 2nd and 3rd so we don't code for an office visit for these.


----------

